# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  A new San Francisco neighborhood

## JEK

After 10 years in Noe Valley our daughter, son-in-law and grandson found their first home in the West Portal area of the city. So named for the western opening in the tunnel under Twin Peaks through which the famous Muni trains run. This side of a Twin Peaks is famous for more fog, but not today with blue skies and highs in the low 80s. Since the guest bedroom is not ready for usage we are staying downtown and using the 75¢ senior fare for a short 12 minute Muni ride to within a few blocks of their place. Saturday was a day of introductions during a block party.  Nice neighbors and nice well tended homes -- more than a few with AstroTurf yards. 

Love exploring a new area of the city on foot.

image.jpg

----------


## amyb

Enjoy your Western visit and to the kids GOOD LUCK IN YOUR LOVELY NEW HOME!

----------


## cec1

The quality of "Astroturf" today is amazing, isn't it!  Some friends with a home on Pte. Milou have it around their place . . . and it feels as natural as it looks.

----------


## davesmom

Astroturf will become a very viable aspect of grass replacement here in CA if the water problem gets any worse.  (I should buy stock now!)

----------


## LindaP

Nice! Looks like a great area to raise a family !  :thumb up:

----------


## JEK

Hiked to the top of Mount Davidson this afternoon -- great views!

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

----------


## cec1

Fantastic pictures, John!

----------


## katva

Beautiful!  I love that city:)  Congrats to your daughter and SIL and the whole family for the big move!

----------


## noel

Cool!
Great move!

----------

